# Heritage Park Pond in Groveport



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

Has anyone gone to Heritage Park Pond before? If so, how big is it (aprox. acres) and what's in it(size of bass) and has anyone had any luck? Thanks for the help!


----------



## bluufrdtrk (Apr 15, 2004)

Ive only fished there twice, and coaught small lm bass each time there, some time next week i think they will be stocking trout.
the pond is big enough to were you cant cast all the way across but you can hear some one loudly talking across it.
hope this helps 
bobby


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

It's a good place to take the little one's for gill's


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

That's good to hear, My neighbor and I will be taking his 6yr old fishing sometime this week after they stock trout. If trout doesn't work out then at least it's good to know that she can catch some gills. Thanks for the help!


----------



## fishingfireman (Apr 3, 2006)

I went to check it out. It was flooded. If we get any more rain it will be a mess.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

I wonder if that is going to affect the trout stocking tommorow?


----------

